# The ultimate VW windshield washer fluid post



## platinum_overcast (Aug 31, 2004)

This may well be the most useless post on the entire Vortex, but I thought I'd take a moment to compile all I know about the various windshield washer fluids that are available from VW. I've seen many posts wondering about part numbers, the distinctive smell of the factory fill, etc... My aim is to make this the one-stop location for all things VW washer fluid related. If anyone has anything to add, I'll update this post. Perhaps this will make it into a FAQ or two somewhere.....
Some things to note:
I'm not sure where to post this. Hopefully the mods will allow a little crossposting to fly because it doesn't really fit any category very well. I'm trying the 337/20th/GLI, (my home) the MkIV, (the most traffic) and the Phaeton (because PanEuropean is a great moderator and the Phaeton folks really seem to enjoy the arcane stuff.) If the three threads become unmanageable I'll have the mods lock it up. It kind of defeats the one-stop approach at the moment, but I'd like all those interested to see it.
Prices are pulled off of worldimpex.com
I don't know what the "factory" fill is or where it happens (factory, port, dealer?)

I've culled the depths of the Vortex and come up with the following three variations of VW washer fluid. There may be more.
ZVW 177 901
Windshield Washer Solvent
Concentrate
16 fl. OZ. (473 ml)
$3.65 list
This is blue in color and contains methanol and a surfactant. It is a concentrate, with a basic 1/1 ratio with water offering freezing protection to -20F (the entire mixing ratio table is visible in the photos.) Also interesting to note about this fluid are the various restrictions and warnings placed on it by California and Texas. Forget what the engineers calculated in the table, they're going to legislate how this product may be used. California requires a 1/99 ratio with water. That would be a 12.5 gallon batch. Right.
























ZVW 177 101
Windshield Washer Solvent, Anti-Freeze & Bug Remover
Rain Repellant Formula
64 fl. OZ. (1892 ml)
$3.65 list
This is darker blue in color and contains methanol and a surfactant. I'm guessing this is the same as the 901, just premixed and with more dye. Probably a 1/1 ratio, as the Peoples Republic of California only requires you to dilute it 1/50. For those of you keeping track at home, this means that even though the bottle is four times larger, it really is the equivalent of two 901 bottles plus two bottles of water. It being the same price at worldimpex.com, this is clearly the better deal.

















ZVW 177 904
Premium Windshield Washer Solvent
Concentrate
16 fl. OZ. (473 ml)
$4.29 list
This is yellow in color and contains isopropyl alcohol (isopropanol), surfactant and glycol ether. It is also a concentrate, with a basic 1/1 ratio with water offering freezing protection to -5F (the entire mixing ratio table is visible in the photo.) Apparently California isn't so worried about isopropyl alcohol and glycol, as they allow much higher concentrations. This is also labeled as distributed by VW Canada while the 901 is not, perhaps due to similar environmental/consumer protection requirements?

















All together now









Feel free to post comments and corrections. If you're using the $.79 blue stuff and can't understand why anyone would buy their washer fluid at the dealer, you're not alone. However, you won't contribute anything to this thread by pointing that out.
Edit: Updated hosting.


_Modified by platinum_overcast at 8:56 PM 1-22-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: The ultimate VW windshield washer fluid post (platinum_overcast)*

Thanks for making an interesting and well thought out post.
The product on the left in the picture right above (ZVV 177 904) has been discontinued in Canada. I'm not sure why, but my guess is that it was a low volume product, and perhaps a bit difficult to distribute because it may be considered hazardous materials by some shipping companies.
I used it for many years and found it to be quite a good product. The only significant disadvantage was a rather strong smell of isopropyl alcohol when it was squirted up onto the glass. The Phaeton automatically switches the HVAC system to 'recirculate' when you squirt stuff on the glass, so, this is less of a concern with the Phaeton than with other vehicles such as the Golf IV.
I have to confess that I buy about a dozen jugs of the el-cheapo blue washer fluid at Wal-Mart at the start of each winter - normally when they are on sale for 99¢ each - and just use that stuff. On the Phaeton, if you hold the wiper arm in the 'wash' position for longer than 1.5 seconds, the headlights get washed too, and that really increases the fluid consumption.
A tip about window washing on Phaetons: I have found that if you momentarily pull and release the washer arm, you get a momentary squirt of fluid for only as long as you have held the washer stalk in the aft position. But, if you momentarily pull it and release it a *second *time during that wash cycle, right after the first time, the car then sprays out a pre-measured quantity of washer fluid on the window, without activating the headlight washers.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: The ultimate VW windshield washer fluid post (PanEuropean)*

And - since this is the Ultimate Windshield Washer Fluid Post - did you know that it is really, really easy to adjust the aim of the washer spray nozzles on a Phaeton?
The nozzle is designed so that it can be easily tilted up or down using your fingernail to move it. All you have to do is just press up or down on the large ridge that runs horizontally across the whole assembly, and the nozzle will move.
It is quite important to have the squirter nozzle adjusted so that it sends the fluid sufficiently high up on the windshield that the rainsensor area (the dark spot at the top center of the windshield) is thoroughly cleaned. If the glass over the rainsensor is not washed, the performance of the rainsensor will degrade 'quite a bit'.
I adjust the nozzles on my car so that the fluid reaches right up to within about one inch of the top of the windshield when the car is not moving - this seems to work quite well for all speeds up to about 75 MPH - that being as fast as I have ever tested it.
Michael
*How to Adjust a Phaeton Windshield Washer Nozzle*


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The ultimate VW windshield washer fluid post (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_A tip about window washing on Phaetons: I have found that if you momentarily pull and release the washer arm, you get a momentary squirt of fluid for only as long as you have held the washer stalk in the aft position. But, if you momentarily pull it and release it a *second *time during that wash cycle, right after the first time, the car then sprays out a pre-measured quantity of washer fluid on the window, without activating the headlight washers.
Michael

I like that. Sounds like a Hidden Feature to me.


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: The ultimate VW windshield washer fluid post (car_guy)*

Thanks for posting this thread, I was just beginning to wonder about what I'm going to use when my car needs a refill. Still not sure ..


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: The ultimate VW windshield washer fluid post (pretendcto)*

Neat tip on the windshield spray nozzles. Don't have my manual in front of me right now but are the washer nozzles heated (windshield and or headlamp) or is the fluid in washer reservoir heated?
RB


----------



## 8secondquarters (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: The ultimate VW windshield washer fluid post (platinum_overcast)*

My washers have always taken an age to operate, the wipers go through a cycle and a half before the washers get going.
I mentioned this at the last service and whatever they did improved the delay to just a full cycle, this still seems an age especially at speed with a salt spray covered windscreen.
The service department now considers this fixed
Does any body else have this problem or do your washers operate instantly on pulling the stalk?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: The ultimate VW windshield washer fluid post (Rowayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rowayton* »_...are the washer nozzles heated...?

I think the windshield washer nozzles are heated, I don't believe that the headlight nozzles are heated. The fluid is not heated, because alcohol based fluids are used in most of the world, and heating the fluid would cause the alcohol to evaporate - then the fluid would freeze in the system when the car was shut down.

_Quote, originally posted by *8secondquarters* »_My washers have always taken an age to operate, the wipers go through a cycle and a half before the washers get going. I mentioned this at the last service and whatever they did improved the delay to just a full cycle, this still seems an age especially at speed with a salt spray covered windscreen.

I have never encountered this problem, however, my first guess would be that a non-return valve in the fluid system is stuck open, thus allowing the fluid to drain back to the reservoir (the lowest point in the system) after each operational cycle. I don't know how the plumbing for the system is laid out, but I would guess that the non-return check valve is either incorporated into the washer nozzle assembly, or incorporated into the pump.
The service manual states that the washer nozzles can be removed and cleaned if the spray pattern is irregular. To do this, the nozzle is backflushed (rinsed with water in the opposite direction of the normal flow) and then compressed air may be used - again, in the opposite direction to the normal flow - to further clean the nozzle. There is a warning in the manual to not poke any object into the nozzle in an attempt to clean it. Whether this is to avoid damage to a non-return mechanism or not I do not know.
Michael


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: The ultimate VW windshield washer fluid post (8secondquarters)*

MY washers operate immediately... It sounds like you may have a small leak somewhere (or some other compromise in the seal-integrity of the system). Check the fill cap and make sure it provides an air-tight seal... 
It sounds like, after a period of inactivity, the fluid is able to back down the tubes that send it to the spray orifice. Hence, the delay in fluid delivery.
Douglas


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: The ultimate VW windshield washer fluid post (copernicus0001)*

EINSZETT makes a yellow windshield washer concentrate that has that same pleasant smell. It works nice too. I get it at http://www.parts4vw.com. 
THE below is from Einszett's web site:
Kristall Klar Washer Fluid - 1:100 Concentrate - (250 ml, 8,5 fl oz)
Code: 921008
Price: $8.00 
In stock

Quantity in Basket: none 

s Concentrated 1:100, ammonia-free windshield washer fluid makes 7 gallons.
s Developed for leading European automotive manufacturers. 
s Easily cuts through grime, insects, oil, and grease and reduces glare. 
s Lubricants in formula extend wiper life and prevent skipping.
s Squeeze bottle to fill top reservoir with concentrate. Pour concentrate into empty
windshield washer tank (see vehicle manual for location). Fill tank with 1 gallon of water.
Developed for leading European automotive manufacturers, Kristall Klar is 100 times more concentrated than regular blue washer fluid. Each dose makes 1 gallon (bottle makes 7 gallons) of highly effective washer fluid. Ammonia-free formula removes oil, grease, silicone, wax, insects, dangerous glare filming and environmental grime from front and rear windshields and plastic headlights in seconds. Eliminates wiper blade rattles and squeaks by utilizing advanced lubricants in its formula which reduce wear and tear. Environmentally friendly formula is biodegradable, phosphate-free, and formalin-free. Does not leave white residue on paintwork.





_Modified by Passat2001_5lover at 1:47 PM 2-8-2006_


----------



## ungr8fulvr6 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: The ultimate VW windshield washer fluid post (Passat2001_5lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passat2001_5lover* »_EINSZETT makes a yellow windshield washer concentrate that has that same pleasant smell. It works nice too. I get it at http://www.parts4vw.com. 
THE below is from Einszett's web site:
Kristall Klar Washer Fluid - 1:100 Concentrate - (250 ml, 8,5 fl oz)
Quantity in Basket: none 

s Concentrated 1:100, ammonia-free windshield washer fluid makes 7 gallons.
s Developed for leading European automotive manufacturers. 
s Easily cuts through grime, insects, oil, and grease and reduces glare. 
s Lubricants in formula extend wiper life and prevent skipping.
s Squeeze bottle to fill top reservoir with concentrate. Pour concentrate into empty
windshield washer tank (see vehicle manual for location). Fill tank with 1 gallon of water.
Developed for leading European automotive manufacturers, Kristall Klar is 100 times more concentrated than regular blue washer fluid. Each dose makes 1 gallon (bottle makes 7 gallons) of highly effective washer fluid. Ammonia-free formula removes oil, grease, silicone, wax, insects, dangerous glare filming and environmental grime from front and rear windshields and plastic headlights in seconds. Eliminates wiper blade rattles and squeaks by utilizing advanced lubricants in its formula which reduce wear and tear. Environmentally friendly formula is biodegradable, phosphate-free, and formalin-free. Does not leave white residue on paintwork.


_Modified by Passat2001_5lover at 1:47 PM 2-8-2006_

I believe that this product will be readily available in Canada within the next couple of months, as well as the rest of their line of products!!!


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: The ultimate VW windshield washer fluid post (Passat2001_5lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passat2001_5lover* »_Developed for leading European automotive manufacturers, Kristall Klar is 100 times more concentrated than regular blue washer fluid. Each dose makes 1 gallon (bottle makes 7 gallons) of highly effective washer fluid. Ammonia-free formula removes oil, grease, silicone, wax, insects, dangerous glare filming and environmental grime from front and rear windshields and plastic headlights in seconds. Eliminates wiper blade rattles and squeaks by utilizing advanced lubricants in its formula which reduce wear and tear. Environmentally friendly formula is biodegradable, phosphate-free, and formalin-free. Does not leave white residue on paintwork.
_Modified by Passat2001_5lover at 1:47 PM 2-8-2006_

Interesting post by P_Overcast. One thing that has always bothered me, does washer fluid damage the finish on the car? ie, above *removes wax*. There are times when I have to use the washers, but I purposely try not to use them. It seemed to me that on my 7- series bimmers, I always had to buff out the roof line above the windshield in the spring. Also the front edge of the hood. Maybe BMW paint _just ain't that good_. I'm kidding. Has anyone else noticed any questionable finish deterioration, possibly caused by washer fluid?
Regards,
Brent


----------

